# Philodendron Wend Imbe



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

I know lots of people use it, but was wondering couple things...

How big does it get? How fast?
is it easily propagated?
does it like dry soil? or wet?




Thanks,
Jeremy.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

This is a hybrid that may rarely occur naturally; two very different plants!

1) The BIGGEST I have ever seen in photos seemed about 8" X 10" 
2) It would take quite while to do that; they are not as fast as other philos or Syngoniums. You can divide the clumps to make more plants.
3) It prefers moderate soil with good drainage, with fairly high humidity (typical terrarium lant). It can however, adjust to a wetter substrate--but do that with young plant, not a plant with a big root system (it'll rot).


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Ok, thank you...


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

The plant that I have (and sell) as wendimbe is not large at all. Biggest I've seen is 3-4" tall. I just have one or two plants that I keep dividing. It grows as a clump and it grows rapidly, but doesn't get very large.

Rob


----------



## mickipedic (May 20, 2010)

I got one of Rob's through Josh, and it's growing just fine in ABG mix. Hasn't gotten much bigger than it was when I got it a couple months ago, but seems really healthy. BTW, thanks Rob- my whole terrarium is from your stock and they're all great plants!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a clump that is around 9x10" that just keeps growing and growing--it is propped up growing up against the side of the tank. I don't see any sign of it slowing down (it's rooted at its base in infield turf conditioner). I could easily divide it into dozens of small plants, but right now it's just a massive clump.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I picked up several clumps of it from Rob a few months back. I incorporated them into a drip wall, where the roots are wrapped in sphagnum, then shoved into a sponge-like foam background with water constantly dripping down it. They've tripled in size in the 6 weeks they've been planted in that condition - leaves are easily 5-6 inches long in the largest clump (maybe 6 inches across and 8 inches tall) - which is kept pretty wet. The other clumps are kept drier, and are remaining smaller.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

http://www.blackjungleterrariumsupply.com/Philodendron-Wend-Imbe_p_615.html

Just picked up a couple of these from Black Jungle, they're listed under "firebelly vivarium plants" so thought I'd give 'em a shot............also one for my future painted mantella's enclosure! 



Alex


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I agree with Zach: the ones with plenty of moisture are doing the best...those that don't have it are just sort of getting by.


----------

